# The New Berlin RR



## New Berlin RR

Here is the back story to my RR (it will be updated and changed as things happen and are built )


Well heres mine, its kinda a work in progress and its fictional, havent decided if I want it more based on US or German Democratic Republic [_Deutsche_ Demokratische Republik] (DDR) but I may do a bit of both, but anyways...here goes


The New Berlin Railroad company originated out of Berlin Germany, now they originally started as a really small line that operated locally and acquired track-age and one really old and run down steam train that was used and abused constantly, the engine was on its final legs and the company was about to sell it for scrap and close its doors when the new owner Jim S. came in bought the company and the only train they had and fixed up the engine and brought it up to spec with all new parts and a few major overhauls then assigned the train to be primary on the passenger service that was started with a few older ex Amtrak cars that are still in Amtraks scheme that was a prototype set up, the engine is at times used to assist other trains if and when needed through the harder sections of the rail line that most other trains have troubles getting through, at this time the company has one Baldwin-Shark that originally was intended to to be used for the passenger service however the engine was unable to run due to engine issues and was decided that after it was repaired it would be used to run logging trains as it was newer and would be able to replace multiple outdated engines that were run by other companies that shared the main line. 

The NBR is located in the US in a small town in Vermont near the Canadian border so from time to time there are both Canadian trains and vehicles that are seen around the town. The company is slowly looking to aquire more track and freight cars.


New Berlin its self wanted to keep its _Deutsche _Demokratische Republik ties as that was there home land, the buildings of the town mostly resemble buildings that are found mostly in _Deutsche_ land. Originally when WW2 broke out the company had 15 various types of steam locomotives however near the beginning of the war all company assets including all but one locomotive, the Deutschland were forcibly taken over, after that happened, the original owners packed up the last surviving locomotive and with the aid of the Allied forces smuggled them selves and there locomotive out of the country as they felt what the Third Reicht and Adolf Hitler were doing was mortally wrong. the NBR is currently in a long battle trying to reclaim there lost assets from the new government as they sold all known assets of the Third Reich that were built by Hitlers army, so the government is attempting to get any assets that its able to recover back into the hands of the rightful owners, one day the NBR hopes to have more of its assets returned so they can continue running in there home land and bring more over to there new home in the USA.

The US government has also stepped in to assist there recovery process by supplying them with there very own locomotive as during the war time effort the NBR gave the army sole use of its passenger train the Luxurious Deutchland which ferried people to and from the ports and army stations for war time efforts. at this time the NBR is struggling to get back to normal from the events of WW2 but is confident that it will slowly continue to succeed.


At this time NBR has one Berkshire class steamer that is in service, which is usually housed in a converted barn at this time. They are also in the process of trying to overhaul the aging ex-Amtrak cars and make them into there own train and acquire any other cars for use, they currently also have come into possession of an abandoned freight set up that was found recently in a cornfield that was wreaked and left to rust, so the yard mechanics and engineers have been working tirelessly to restore this freight set up to working condition for immediate deployment.

New Berlin just finally after years of fighting got word from the German Gov't that there Yellowstone which was originally bought from the Southern Pacific rail lines, just got released and is being returned to them immediately and is soon to be on its way shipped over! Its an exciting day, however most of there Class G12's, Class 58, Class 59, high speed steamer 61's were unfortunately lost during war time but if any happen to be recovered they will be returned immediately to them. The New Berlin RR is currently testing out the Yellowstone steamer, also called the Bismark to check for any damages or other problems that may have occurred during shipping of the engine, plans for implimentation into passenger and freight service is scheduled to start as soon as tests are completed.


and that's more or less what I have so far...this is supposed to be more or less a small time railroad company (start up) that was on the verge of death that is trying to rebuild its self into something respectable. So I hope you guys like it, but I wanted to try and show a small failing start up type railroad...

There are also rumors and talk that the NBR and another railroad may be joining forces some time soon to serve more areas and passengers. 

A few years later the New Berlin rail road company was able to buy a Berlington Northern engine, #2267 along with one caboose for MOW useage, they also got lucky and located an old no longer used Chessie System switcher that was abandoned on one of the New Berlin side lines.


Well here are some pictures of various items I been collecting for my RR layout various fire vehicles, cars and trucks, the train (only one works ) and track, so far I have the following items (not shown in any particular order) and yes more will be showing up as I collect and maybe even (one day) secure a space for every thing!!


















The '57 Bell Air (Ford) Fire chief

















The fire house (thinking Volunteer)


































The first fire engine for the city of New Berlin

























random pix


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well heres more pictures, the local fire dept responded to a minor accident on the rails. They called for an entire station dump of all units, all 8 units responded










































One of the local Police units









The accident

























































































Random pix

















































































Local Army units


----------



## New Berlin RR

small update: now working on getting my painting suplies to start repainting my trains, going to consider using air brush effects


----------



## New Berlin RR

also what other engines would you guys suggest for me? I have one idea for sticking with the GP series!! but im also wanting to have a small mix of steamers and the like too...as the back story goes this is supposed to be a RR that has a hodge podge of random trains as they would take what they could get there hands on really...if they could get it and make it work they would use it kinda things


----------



## New Berlin RR

update 3: just got my package in the post!! YEA my new engine arrived and its a BNSF engine...its a nice bright orange so im trying to decide if I want to paint my engines orange or if I will just stick to my original plans to stick with Green primary color green with orange and black.


----------



## New Berlin RR

So please tell me what you guys all think!!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well first off keeping reserved slots on here is now a complete waste as you can no longer edit them after 24 hours so get rid of them or put something in them. 

As for your collection it looks quite nice and diverse. What exactly is that black looking thing with bit burger on its side?


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like you "have your story, and you're stickin' to it"! Kind of fun to have a background narrative like that.

What mfr made that black steamer in your first pic? That's not a Fleischmann by any chance, is it?

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

gc53dfgc said:


> Well first off keeping reserved slots on here is now a complete waste as you can no longer edit them after 24 hours so get rid of them or put something in them.
> 
> As for your collection it looks quite nice and diverse. What exactly is that black looking thing with bit burger on its side?


I added more (the reserved were just so i could put more in as I was heading out some place and needed a few extra spots for more) and the Bitburger Colani "thing" is a truck  its from Germany 




tjcruiser said:


> Looks like you "have your story, and you're stickin' to it"! Kind of fun to have a background narrative like that.
> 
> What mfr made that black steamer in your first pic? That's not a Fleischmann by any chance, is it?
> 
> TJ


Its a Rivarosi engine, both steamers are, I wish they were Fleischmanns but what ever, ill grab a few later , and yea thats most of the back story, I may add more later as it develops or I think of more to add...just wanted to get the main history down for you guys 


Hope you guys enjoy it and like all that I hopefully will be able to do


----------



## [email protected]

That carpet is really white! Must be new...


----------



## Fifer

New Berlin , I love the fun you are having and hate to be a party pooper but you really MUST get those trains up off that carpet. It will not be long and they will all be full of carpet lint and not running any longer. I work on customer locomotive and see this nearly every week.
Any whooo still have fun, that is the idea !!!!!

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

Fifer said:


> New Berlin , I love the fun you are having and hate to be a party pooper but you really MUST get those trains up off that carpet. It will not be long and they will all be full of carpet lint and not running any longer. I work on customer locomotive and see this nearly every week.
> Any whooo still have fun, that is the idea !!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Fifer (Mike), I know what you mean, that track was just a quickie to set them on so I could get the shot when I got the trains and that set, I since then found my set the parents bought me 8 years ago (oh my) anyways I run the trains on the EZ track now so they remain off the carpet, but I know what you mean about the carpet and what not...i just cured a friends loco of carpet-itius-lintus-majoris and lets just say it was a lot of touch and go in the ICU for the poor loco...5hours on the operation table yikes and thats not the longest ive had one of his locos either....


----------



## Fifer

New Berlin RR said:


> carpet-itius-lintus-majoris


I love it !!!!!!:laugh::laugh:

Mike


----------



## gustovski

why dont you set it up on a table?


----------



## [email protected]

I live on the floor. It is easier for me to work that way, too.


----------



## Conductorjoe

By using Easy Track it will not stop the problem. Even that close to the carpet over time the locos and cars will pick up fibers, lent and dust.

If you like the floor, why not lay a board on the floor? If its not too big you can always move it if you need too.


----------



## gustovski

Conductorjoe said:


> By using Easy Track it will not stop the problem. Even that close to the carpet over time the locos and cars will pick up fibers, lent and dust.
> 
> If you like the floor, why not lay a board on the floor? If its not too big you can always move it if you need too.


just what I was thinking


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well heres a few more pics of a couple trains I just picked up


----------



## gustovski

where did u get the little red loco its so cool


----------



## fotoflojoe

gustovski said:


> where did u get the little red loco its so cool


Yes! I want to know the answer to this as well!


----------



## New Berlin RR

I got the little red loco from the local hobby store, well train store, called Round House electric trains...

I have since then picked up a orange TGV so I think the orange color idea is gonna stick for now, orange and green for the paint scheme as 90% of the locos I seem to find have orange or green in them (or both....)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Why don't you contact Jimmy for some pointers on creating your rail disaster? He seems to have a knack for it......

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12367


----------



## UPBigBoy

gustovski said:


> where did u get the little red loco its so cool





fotoflojoe said:


> Yes! I want to know the answer to this as well!


The engine is called a Hustler and was sold by Athearn starting back in the late 1950's; it had a retail value of $4.95 and used rubber bands from the armature to the axles for power.

Now people ask asking up to $100.00 for these engines.

Jim


----------



## trainguru

Berlin, what's new on the road?


----------



## New Berlin RR

Not alot TG, got a few new cars, and today going to make another payment on an engine I have on layaway!! (im hopin i have enough to bring it home today), and Im gonna slowly start converting to all metal wheels on my trains and get a few cars with FREDs on them!



























































those pics are the latest "new" items that I have.


----------



## gustovski

your still running on carpet?!!
carpet-itius-lintus-majoris will atack your trains!


----------



## New Berlin RR

gustovski said:


> your still running on carpet?!!
> carpet-itius-lintus-majoris will atack your trains!


sadly its the only place I got to run, moving plans on hold so layout plans on hold too  but those shots are only a small section of track thats for just showing the pieces. in the photos there are only three sections of track set up (the rest is in the storage bin)


----------



## gustovski

ohh 
hope you get to sort that out
and you could build a portable layout basic loop on a sheet of ply and just sit it on the floor tilll you move!


----------



## New Berlin RR

well plans have more or less returned to normal yay


----------



## gustovski

thats good to hear


----------



## jakesdad

Fun stuff!! I really like the Bitburger things you have, I was stationed in Bitburg for a couple of years in the '80's. Good bier!!


----------



## Reliabilityman

I like the 1978 pacer!


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok took delivery of a few new(-ish) items recently (with in a months time)  yay!

a new (to me) Amtrak engine for passenger services (tho I still may use my cab forward as I intended










a bus (for people)










a sign to hang either on the layout (on the side of the table) or put on the wall (most likely where it will be)

a new box car that I just put together (my first kit by the way









and a new Difco Dump car for the MOW train!










two other box cars that were bought for me

















one engine that I originally was planing to give my dad as a birthday gift (his is July 15th) but since the coupler boxes broke I decided to look for another item for him (I personally refust to give him something thats "broken" even if its only a display piece)










also took delivery of the new MOW engine that I plan for MOW use (steam MOW train 1 of 2 i think)









I finially got it out of layaway, probabibly the longest time any thing of mine was in layaway (three months) but its out finially ...can't run it just yet on my current track but once I get to the new place ill have better track that I know it will run on!! so thats my current list of "recent" acquisitions!!!


----------



## gustovski

does this mean the new berlin will finally be built


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a bumper crop of new equipment.


----------



## New Berlin RR

gustovski said:


> does this mean the new berlin will finally be built


I hope so, now that I got a much better job I hope to start aquireing supplies for what I need, time shale really tell with this one 




gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like a bumper crop of new equipment.


Yup, sorry I haven't been on for a while, but your right, it was, and today (11/9/2012) the New Berlin RR just aquired a new engine from the GW (Great Western) Rail, its currently under testing, and may be retained in current livery as a historic train. It is a Modified Hall class engine. called Soughton Hall, anyways on to the pics!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

That Great Western loco is gorgeous ... nice goodie!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

I agree it was bought by the person I got it from back in 98 and they imported it from the UK  and I got it for about $67 so yea I feel it was a good buy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a good looking locomotive, congrats on the addition.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Thanks, I love it, no coaches to run with it yet, but she runs really smooth so im hoping to possibly chip it as well!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Chip it? Good grief, don't abuse it yet. 

Just kidding.


----------



## New Berlin RR

LOL John, don't worry I won't!!! shes too nice to damage, sadly she had to be rushed to the shops for emergency surgery as some wheel holder thingy cracked thankfully its minor so im hoping to either have them make the part some how or I figure a way to repair it my self...anyways the New Berlin RR just recieved a bumper crops worth of new (to me) equipment, two more engines, a Class 08 Shunter (needs to have a name put on it) and a Scot Class engine and coaches, also got some wagons and a covered van with the shunter. so with much joy here are more pics!!!

First up the GW Soughton Hall (currently in the Shops being worked on ) (Modified Hall Class)









The Royal Scott with her coaches (Scot Class) I have a brake/coridoor coach then a 1st/3rd coach followed by another 3rd/brake coach, not sure if this is done in real life across the pond in the UK but I figured for ease it might be so all that has to happen is the engine gets turned around (or switches ends instead)









Class 08 Shunter









HST Class 125 (Intercity Swallow livery)











Further news, I also recieved my air brush (yes I know people have said don't go with the cheap one but hey a friend bought it for me and it really makes a nice air duster and has other various uses so its all good) so I hope to start learning how to paint some trains soon!!! first I plan to buy some "disposable" box cars to use for experimentation reasons and learning....also I finially got a table so Ill slowly be getting things put up on the table and in order (finially!!) anyways enjoy and comments are still welcome!!!!


----------



## PRR975

Where do you get all the nice british stuff? I've been looking and have not been able to find anything at a reasonable price...


----------



## broox

New Berlin RR said:


> those pics are the latest "new" items that I have.


Tell me more about this train, it look really cool. Almost angry, with its eyebrows all pulled down... If it had a 'face' haha


----------



## trainguru

*What the???*

How do you get so much British Berlin? -


----------



## tjcruiser

Berlin,

Fabulous looking lines on those European steamers ... classic styling, and great color schemes, too!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I would love to find some reasonably priced European trains, but they seem to be very scarce around here. Those are neat looking pieces!


----------



## New Berlin RR

trainguru said:


> How do you get so much British Berlin? -


Just search and search until I find what I am looking for and then I move on it, mostly Ebay finds really...




PRR975 said:


> Where do you get all the nice british stuff? I've been looking and have not been able to find anything at a reasonable price...


PRR (not sure of your real name so yea PRR will have to do I suppose): Again I would say look on Ebay searches like "OO scale, OO Hornby, Ect" will help, granted your gonna in some cases look near $60 for one but it really depends on the engine and if its local (in US) as thats still cheap for these. most of mine were Ebay finds for $60 or less) the HST125 was $65 at a local shop with track and transformer. I also from time to time have the help of my friend who is from the UK (forget what town hes from).




tjcruiser said:


> Berlin,
> 
> Fabulous looking lines on those European steamers ... classic styling, and great color schemes, too!
> 
> TJ


TJ Thanks, I agree with you on that, thats why I have them and part of the reason I refuse to let the Bachmann GW engine be tossed aside like some at my local train shop think I should do, also has a bit of sentamental value as I got to actually see the real engine as a real little kid and for my Bday got to be the "engineer" of her (same engine) so yea thats part of why I have that one....



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I would love to find some reasonably priced European trains, but they seem to be very scarce around here. Those are neat looking pieces!


John, I would suggest Ebay if your local places have dificulty aquireing any british trains, most of what I have was from Ebay.




Thanks guys, I just look un till I find one I want and I also have a friend from the UK (forgot what town he was from) that helps for the hard to find stuff, also eBay has come into play quite often for they European trains. I also have a place local that will get European trains from time to time as well that I go to often.


Broox, that was a Geep 20 I got in a trade, what more would you like to know? It is a nice puller for a Bachmann engine, i think I need to relube the gears on it with lithium tho...it's that time again really I suppose lol!


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well the New Berlin RR just received its newest motive power from the UK based company "Railfreight", a brand spanking new Class31 that will be tested in short order once its taken out of the New Berlin engine works! Pics coming soon!


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok heres a few pics of the newest motive power on the NBRR!! that I aquired  Yes all 3 engines are the newest ones  (well theres others but i don't feel like setting them all up for a group shot tonight LOL) here are other pics of the rest!


----------



## santafealltheway

thats awesome you have a pacer lol. Really nice stuff man.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Thanks santafe  I do love my motive power


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok another update, yes some changes have happened since the last time I posted here (yay) so far I have aquired more motive power, the German units are a tad expencive so Ill be possibly rewriting the history, not sure yet but ehh, its all fun so either way Im happy 

I have aquired a ton of British power, most notably the Soughton hall that had to go into the OR with in a few weeks of it getting to me but managed to get it repaired!!










Then the NBRR picked up a Royal Scot class with three coaches for one sight seer/excursion train









so after a few weeks the NBRR recieved a few more engines that were various power purchases to try and cope with the influx of holiday traffic, a BR78 which had inital issues but they are still getting worked out, and a Class 31 which will be primarly used in fast freight service, and a GP39-2 which will also assist the Class 31 as needed! even a class 08 shunter was aquired to help with the additional traffic during the holidays!!


















































Then during the Christmas holidays the NBRR recieved a "Big Ten" engine for assembly, unpainted, so that will be slowly built.









One logging type engine that was another "gift" that was recieved, not sure what function it will provide yet, so it may get shipped out to a logging firm or who ever









some random bits and bobs picked up during Christmas (gifts from the family)

















some motive power I got as an added bonus when I got the already "broken" set to use as my parts unit for the Soughton hall









The Hogwarts Express that I picked up in a broken set 









Currently the "broken" one is acting as a parts unit, am trying to make it a dummy type unit so I can double head some steam from time to time, but it may wind up just heading to the bone yard for all intents and purposes as the body does have some damage thats not going to be easily repaired on it...I did at least confirm its original motor does work still...

some recient stock that was acquired









so for now thats most of the updates. more coming soon, I currently have the newest aquisition (Hornby club model) running in so pics will be coming here shortly of it after the battery on my camera is fully charged up...ok now that the camera is charged up heres some pics of the Club loco...not the greatest but I suppose it could be worse, and its kinda growing on me, now I just need to nt only detail it a bit, but add some weight if possible and some figures in the cab, just as with the rest of my locos...


----------



## trainguru

Just say the word, and trainguru the writer, will be on the case to help out! - 

Tell me one thing though, is the logging articulated a Mantua "Made in New Jersey" or a "Made in China" Mantua Classic?


----------



## broox

New Berlin RR said:


> Broox, that was a Geep 20 I got in a trade, what more would you like to know? It is a nice puller for a Bachmann engine, i think I need to relube the gears on it with lithium tho...it's that time again really I suppose lol!


Shanks man. 

Thanks for the reply. Will sus out geep 20's


----------



## Grbauc

Hey you got a table nice.. I was wondering when you would get one all that bending down to play/mess with your trains had to be a pain...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, that's a load if nice motive power! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2509SilverLink

I love your green Hall Class.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Diggin everything you got goin on! I'm really diggin that weyerhauser engine. That thing looks awesome!!


----------



## New Berlin RR

dannyrandomstate said:


> Diggin everything you got goin on! I'm really diggin that weyerhauser engine. That thing looks awesome!!


yes shes a nice engine, doesn't like the smaller curves I have right now but she can pull like no other...going to try and run it in again and give it a good run in soon though!! I do love the way it works and looks, and think ill start using it at shows...


----------



## gustovski

i do like that engine too


----------



## New Berlin RR

got an update for you all, due to a recient (emergency??) move I had to do things are slightly delayed, however the layout planing is now starting and bench work will now move to the planing stages, pictures of the three spots in the house im now in will be comming with in the next few days...still working on getting settled  sadly the move was due to events in life that really sucked and I hope no one will go through...


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok Im back after a slight hiatis and kinda forgetting about this place (oops...) and getting busy with life (uuuuug) the model layout had a few bugs the last time but has since gotten a slight rework, so now I have great news...TRAINS!!! THEY WORK!!!! yep I had an issue with trains derailing at a specific point so me and the sig other tore up that section of track and reaid it out, and got trains to run, not perfictly but they run consistantly around and do laps...


here are a few pics, enjoy 
The not so slight reworking...










Testing a small triain (and wagons)









Slowly coming wround the newly reworked area of track and curve










testing a longer unit...still minor bugs but at least its running!!! going open throttle...


































sorry if I seem overly excited as I am as I finially got the layout opperational to at least run some trains instead of using the floor!!


----------



## Fifer

Looks like fun NBRR!!!

Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

it was  i was very excited, and now that we got the rails down were going to start laying down some scenery and the buildings and all that mess..may rework a slight area of track to accomidate the planned tunnel/second layout we have planned...


----------



## Fifer

New Berlin RR said:


> it was  i was very excited, and now that we got the rails down were going to start laying down some scenery and the buildings and all that mess..may rework a slight area of track to accomidate the planned tunnel/second layout we have planned...


That sound like you are on your way!
:smilie_daumenpos:

Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well I'm open for ideas on the layout it is modeling WWII start to present day diesels so I want to model all time frames with out too much looking out of place or so I can remove bits and make it one era or the other if that makes any sense most what I have is steam, and we're going to have two layouts (two rooms) connected by single tunnel ( to allow some type of operation challenges) that will be connected together one room will most Likely be a 1960~ish (steam era) English town where the other room will be more modern styled with a few 1906~ish buildings mixed in...


Anyways I'm open and wanting ideas and also wanting to generate more interest in my Therad I hope...


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well it's Christmas and the sig other surprised me with wanting to spend time working on the layout some so we worked on it a bit and put down the grass and earth textures, we're going to go with the fall motif during the time the leaves change there colours, so here are some pics to enjoy of the work we did 



























































Pics are not in any specific order but hopefully you all will enjoy


----------



## apoc444

lookin good


----------



## New Berlin RR

thanks, still open to ideas and suggestions on making it better  can't wait to get home and start making more terrain and putting trees in!!!


----------



## DT&I

that looks really good.
you just put a base coat down and shake it on to that?


----------



## New Berlin RR

we put the dark green/earth colour down, then spray a small amount of glue stuff in and then paint then we once we spread the paint out and then sprinkle the "grass" and earth textures down on top to get the look that we have currently, which I must say looks pretty realistic honestly!


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well here is more update making some more progress!


----------



## trains galore

Looks awesome! I've always found my interest in my layout dies a bit if I can't have a little bit of it operational, so good to see it running. Good work, scenery looks nice, just make sure you lay ALL your track before you do any scenic stuff, I did it backwards and while you can remove scenery its hard to get the track perfectly flat and you end up making a huge mess
I assume this layout is dc right? If your points have solenoids/motors on them it might be nice to make a control panel so you can do it remotely, otherwise just keep them manual.
Like the buildings, they look pretty good! Maybe you could add some lights to them using 12v mes globes and a power supply, though I did find you can get purpose made 16v ac lights so you don't have to worry about getting a dedicated lighting transformer.
Anyway, looks really good, thanks for showing it!


----------



## New Berlin RR

at the moment its DC but once I get a few more DCC locos im going to swap over to my DCC controler unit, as for the points Im keeping it simple for now and this half (third??) is just my experimental section to learn on, the other part im going to repeat the process track first then senic...


----------



## Big Ed

The terrain is coming out nice.:thumbsup:
Tell me? 
You do have a fair amount of trains, is that all the track your going to lay down?
Looks like you have plenty of room for an inner loop or some sidings. Are you planning laying down more rail?


----------



## New Berlin RR

Ed, that's only 1 of 3 sections planned, we're going to install a eye at some time and start the other side soon. Yes I have more locos too were going to make this a u shape layout


----------



## New Berlin RR

Here is a bit more progress started with weathering trains, not sure how I'm doing but just doing what I see in life and just trying my best really... I weathered some cars and two engines with "rust" colour using my airbrush....


----------



## trains galore

Looks good
I've never really weathered my trains, too scared since I'm not very good at painting
Those look pretty realistic to me, nice job! They'll probably look even better from a distance
Often the exhausts and vents on real trains a slightly grimy, and the undercarriage is covered in rust and grime since grease attracts the dirt.
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## New Berlin RR

On that one the rust is just starting,going to do some exhaust here soon, I'm a bit like you but figure the only way to learn is to just experiment...


----------



## trains galore

Yeah the only way to learn stuff like that is to experiment!
I can't really do it anyway because I don't have an airbrush (and they seem quite expensive) but I might have a go at it one day...
You can do it just with a brush but unless your'e really good it doesn't look quite as good as an airbrush job
Well done anyway!
What are you going to put on the road? Maybe some of those nice oo scale trucks you can get would look nice, I'd paint the road in a dark grey washy colour


----------



## New Berlin RR

planing on it, already took the Jaguar out for a "spin" lol, as for the airbrush I just found a $65 one off fleabay and so far its working quite well, and its rather quiet for an airbrush...and it works perfictly!! only down side is cleanning it out is a PITA...


----------



## trains galore

That sounds pretty good
Do you have to have a compressor to use it?


----------



## New Berlin RR

Yes is an all in one, I'll snap a pic when I get home it is made by "Viair", it's china a made so we will see quality wise if this was worth the purchase


----------



## New Berlin RR

Made more progress, spent an hour cleaning the room... We actually have a floor made of wood!!!

Before(messey)










Now...(clean)


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got more work done! Yay!


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok now that the room is clean we spent an hour working on the tabel frame, and despite the set back due to being rushed at the store and getting the incorrect brackets we got it done in a day.so we spent last night (at time of this post) painting the wood a nice dark brown. we used Valespar paints that are primer and paint in one can. turned out nice.

pictures comming soon!!


----------



## 2509SilverLink

Hey, the railway is starting to look great!


----------



## New Berlin RR

got more progress, cleaned the room again of unneeded things, and rearranged the layout some, and started on working to join the two together to run trains, at this time were just doing single line but do plan to have a shunting yard/depo area to work with.

will be taking pictures later tonight to show what it looks like now, also trying to plan out a small space for a computer table (yay) to allow me to use the inter webs while I run trains and hopefully even the computer to run trains...also starting to try and sort out the main power bus and feeders, so this is starting to be fun for me


----------



## 2509SilverLink

Sounds like you've got a great plan and good start.


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok did some wireing and found a section with a short so getting that fixed, and also cleaning the rails so starting to make way to running trains, also bought an atlas round house set up (9 bays with room to grow) and also a turn table and motor for the turn table, so got those on order (yay) hoping to have that in a spot where I can start parking the various engines I have that maybe don't have a box...anyways hope to get it soon and get pics up for all to see the progress


----------



## New Berlin RR

More progress!











Track is down, just straightening it up!









Our "WYE" section which consists of the other loop









Getting the wording done in blocks with an auto reverser


----------



## New Berlin RR

bumpy for new progress  making lots of headway on the layout and also made a slight readjustment as well!!! got trains at least considtantly running, not perfict but 20 times better then the start!!!!!


----------



## trains galore

Looking great, done lots since I last came to this thread:thumbsup:
Terminal blocks are good for wiring, have you considered maybe some signals, they would make it fun to operate you only need a dpdt switch to control it.
Did you get the auto reverse working?
Good luck with it


----------



## New Berlin RR

still sorting it out, but at least I got trains rolling  and yes trying to get more feedback about my layout from others hehe


----------



## Locodub

Really good looking progress, hoping to use some of your ideas if I ever get started on my plans.


----------



## New Berlin RR

cool, by all means thats why im posting to help others learn some neat ideas and hope to encourage others to try new ideas


----------



## cosmos2002

Looking good.:appl: keep it up.


----------



## New Berlin RR

thanks guys, sorry for the rather late post, had about a year hiatis, as well as a lot of life events that also helped in putting model trains on the back burner... but the rail way still lives!!!!

here is a video showing the little update we managed to do today (as of post on 19/09/2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIEX-8xylzk

Hope you guys enjoy!!!


----------

